# Remington 870 Tactical Accessories??



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Where is the best place to buy accessories for this shotgun?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

What are you looking for?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Honestly, I've been around to the local gun shops and haven't found much at all. Cheaperthandirt.com and other gun sites is your best bet to find exactly what you are looking for. But if you are all about supporting the local guys, find what you want online and see if a local shop can order it. I've been wanting to modify mine, but just haven't gotten around to pull the trigger.


----------



## JonInGB (Apr 6, 2012)

I just ordered some stuff from Brownells.com Reasonably priced, arrived quickly, great communication. I also used them because of their great customer service on a previous order. So, they're 2 for 2 in my book, and have a pretty good selection of accessories for the 870.


----------

